

Tor Project Launches Summer of Privacy - tagawa
https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/org/TorSoP

======
theyeti
As a past Google Summer of Code participant, I think that its a good move by
EFF and the Tor Project. IMHO, GSoc is one of the best ways to get started
with Open source, while your still a student.

~~~
schoen
As far as I know, this particular initiative is solely sponsored by Tor, not
by EFF (differently from historical Tor Project participation in GSoC, which
did include EFF).

Congratulations to the Tor Project on offering this program!

------
allemagne
>Point us to a code sample: something good and clean to demonstrate that you
know what you're doing--ideally from an existing project.

Just another example of why I personally need to actually work on "side
projects." I keep a tiny github repository of abandoned projects and partially
working school assignments. The code that I get paid to write can't be public.

"I'll get to it next month" has been my mantra on this for far too long.

------
xvilka
That is a very good idea! We (radare2) have a pretty good experience with our
own Summer of Code, after we got rejected in 2014. This allows you to be even
more flexible - to accept not only students, shift deadlines personally, etc.
You can read about our successful previous year here [1]. Also this year we're
starting our own RSoC again [2].

[1] [http://radare.today/the-rsoc-is-over/](http://radare.today/the-rsoc-is-
over/)

[2] [http://rada.re/r/rsoc.html](http://rada.re/r/rsoc.html)

------
DyslexicAtheist
silly question. any idea why people holding a passport from certain countries
like Iran, Sudan, DPRK etc are excluded?

~~~
indrax
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_embargoes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_embargoes)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
thank you.

------
aceperry
Sponsored by the NSA?

